# Close call



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

True story - I was hunting elk in new country yesterday and found a bunch of fresh tracks leading to a fresh wallow. I set myself up in this likely spot, made a couple chirps and settled in for a wait.

I was sitting there enjoying the morning when without any warning at all, I heard and felt a loud pop. A large quakie came crashing down right next to me. When it hit, it broke into several pieces and the top of the tree went flying right over the top of me - close enough for one of the branches to wipe the hat off my head. Then after that piece landed, it rolled back towards me. It took 15 minutes for my heart rate to slow down enough so that I could realize that I was lying on my stomach. I got up, found my bow and checked myself out - not a scratch.

Yeah, don't even say it - that's what I get for hunting on Sunday. But if I'd been on my feet, I'd be dead. So the Creator must be looking out for this sinner.

And they were brand new BVDs, too.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

WOW !!! :shock: That's crazy stuff !! Glad you're okay Finn...  I thought you were going to say an elk pushed the tree over on you...


----------



## bds (Sep 20, 2007)

I had the same thing happen to me a couple of years ago on the south slope. There was a little bit of a wind blowing and a tree to the right of me started cracking and making noises. I looked over just in time to see it start falling. I grabbed my bow and scrambled out of the way just before it hit the ground right where I was sitting.


----------



## EPEK (Sep 11, 2007)

Now I have to add trees to the list of things out there that make you poop your pants. I already have Moose, grouse, squirrels.


----------



## callofthewild (Sep 7, 2007)

that funny i had the same thing happen wait no i have'nt. i have had a couple of squirrels think i was a tree and start chasing each other up the front down the back around and around again. only to discover that i was not a tree like they thought and then have the nerve to bark at me from a safe distance of 10 feet for about 20 minutes. to this day that has got to be the biggest arse chewing i have recieved. one of the most memerable hunting experiences to date.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

I had a close call myself on the Henries this year. The winds were exceptionaly strong on one evening and the area was a burn area causing all of the trees to be dead. While driving down the road, we had to stop and move several logs that had fallen, off from the road that were not there an hour previously. That should have been a clue but we needed to get back to camp and that was the only way. As we were moving one that was big and stubborn, we heard a crack. We scramble out of there and found that if it had indeed fallen right at us, we would not have been able to move fast enough. It happened to fall about 10 feet to our side and we were safe and alive. Scarry stuff.


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

EPEK said:


> Now I have to add trees to the list of things out there that make you poop your pants. I already have Moose, grouse, squirrels.


We'll start up a poop thread! 

Glad you're OK Finn.


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

> Now I have to add trees to the list of things out there that make you poop your pants. I already have Moose, grouse, squirrels.


IHOP, Beto's


----------



## EPEK (Sep 11, 2007)

Garyfish did it, I have a new avitar, and I don't care if anyone knows it.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

And do you know how hard it was? Freak! Even with some fancy-dancy computer gizmos, I couldn't make that buck small. Dang EPEK! Next time you want an avatar, you'll have to send me a pic of a two-point or something. Geesh.


----------



## callofthewild (Sep 7, 2007)

EPEK said:


> Garyfish did it, I have a new avitar, and I don't care if anyone knows it.


epek what is that a picture of?????????????????

congrats again on that fine muley buck.


----------



## EPEK (Sep 11, 2007)

A wildabeast I took on the extended wildabeast hunt.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

> epek what is that a picture of?????????????????












This is kind of fun. Especially when EPEK isn't on-line right now.


----------



## EPEK (Sep 11, 2007)

I just want to be the last guy to respond to every post today.


----------

